

Doubling down on stress: launching a startup while going through a divorce - mikesickler
http://heartofdorkness.com/2014/05/03/doubling-down-on-stress-launching-a-startup-while-going-through-a-divorce/

======
brink
I feel like a breakup with a long term girlfriend is bad enough, let alone a
breakup with a wife and kids. I've learned through all my strife that you have
to learn to love the toughness to get you through it. Learn to love the
strength. Crumbling and feeling sorry for yourself is a slippery slope and
will only make things worse.

~~~
mikesickler
Working on this startup was a way for me to reclaim my identity, to redefine
who I was. It was very therapeutic, and hey, one of the great things about
programming is that you get to feel in control, right?

------
dmoney
Two years of nights and weekends and the divorce was all her fault?

~~~
mikesickler
Yes.

~~~
alphakappa
Some things (whether they be true or not), should be kept to yourself. You can
make your point about stress without bringing in the guilt of your ex (when
she cannot defend herself)

~~~
mikesickler
Couldn't agree more, which is what makes what I said ironic.

